# 66 Ford Fairlane



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

This is a Fairlane model I'm working on. I have a 1/24 diecast collection of all my favorite cars, and the 66-67 Fairlane is non-existent in this scale of diecast so I'm having to make my own. 

I started with a promo fairlane so that I would not have to do any painting or detail work to the body. I cut the hood open and am fabricating a hinge so I can have comparable detail to my diecast. I'm waiting on some detail items to get in the mail so I can finish the interior before I finish putting it together. 


























The engine is a 289 

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

really nice. I used to love that bodystyle Ford.
the '66 - '67 Fairlanes are really sharp looking.

I just stole the engine out of my AMT/ '66 - 427 Fairlane model,
I'm making a '67 GT 500 Shelby Mustang.
Thought I might put a SOHC in my now engine-less Fairlane.

Your 289 looks very cool.

Hope you post up pics of this sweet little '66 when its done.

:thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

CJTORINO said:


> really nice. I used to love that bodystyle Ford.
> the '66 - '67 Fairlanes are really sharp looking.
> 
> I just stole the engine out of my AMT/ '66 - 427 Fairlane model,
> ...


Will the SOHC fit in a model Fairlane? I've got 2 SOHC's sitting on my desk right now and I think I'd have to cut out the shock towers to fit it in... 

Finally finished it! I have been working on this thing for a very long time (long before I started this thread)! 

These are pics from when I finished the interior: 

















And now the finished product...


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I love that you can see the headers from the side profile









And a couple more...


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that looks nice, great detail!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree, this is very clean. The engine detailing is excellent! This is the way I like my kits to look once assembled. I put sparkplug wires on all my cars now. All this needs is the silver lettering on the sides of the body added. The old time modelers used silver leaf for the chrome accents on cars before Bare Metal Foil brand came out with their product. These were the cars you saw in pictures on model boxes.

~ The God of war


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

Excellant job! I love the detail you put into the engine block and the interior.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Your Fairlane GTA turned out very nice.
yes. the AMT 427 SOHC will fit into the AMT '66 Fairlane kit.
like most Ford swaps, you just have to use a bigger hammer.


----------

